# Hornets promise Deron?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Stolen from HKF in the draft forum



HKF said:


> When I had my mock draft back in late April, I had figured that Deron would probably get a promise from New Orleans, simply because he fits what Byron Scott is trying to do and whether people want to believe it or not, he's more Kidd-like then people realize. He's going to be terrific. Currently one of my favorite 5 players in basketball. Go Deron, go! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul or Deron Williams are my choices at 4...

Deron is growing on me. The guy has a great PG body.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd like Gerald Green


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I'd like Gerald Green


There's no doubt in my mind that Gerald Green is going to be a nice player in the NBA. The thing is I'd like to start winning as soon as possible. I think a future All-Star PG is what we would need to run the team. JR Smith and Gerald Green remind me to much of eachother and I'm not sure if they can co-exist.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think a future All-Star PG is what we would need to run the team. JR Smith and Gerald Green remind me to much of eachother and I'm not sure if they can co-exist.


I admit that I just said it after thinking how J.R. and Gerald would play together...both with amazing hoops...WOW


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Stolen from HKF in the draft forum


hehehe, HKF, always getting his stuff stolen for stealing money.:biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I admit that I just said it after thinking how J.R. and Gerald would play together...both with amazing hoops...WOW


Oh no doubt it would be great excitement. I just see it as being a Toronto Raptor Vince Carter/Tracy McGrady type of thing where one player would end up wanting "their own team" because they play so similar. I think getting a PG thats commited to distribution, defense, and running a team is the best way to compliment a future All-Star in JR Smith. Finding a serviceable SF in the FA or the second round is the next step.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he will be better than felton.. Deron is a natural leader. It would be a good choice.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd rather take Chris Paul. However, if Paul is gone by 4, I can definitely live with us taking Deron.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the combine took away all those knocks about how he isn't very athletic. I am getting the feeling felton is getting a little overrated. As for paul, he will have trouble guarding other pgs, especcially guys like shaun livingston or jason kidd. I like Deron a lot, so I am all for Deron Williams.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Getting a PG who can really lead a team is a great way to rebuild. Deron and JR Smith would be an awesome duo.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Can you say a big Jason Kidd? Maybe. I agree with Koko. What a backcourt that could be. They will both blosom around the same time. They will be one of the hardest backcourts to guard.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

You definitly can't take Green, even if he is available...this team needs a PG, and one to build around.....Green may be turn out great, but the Hornets are in no shape to draft on potential...they need help, fast.

I just love Deron he has great instincts....it is like he is ALWAYS doing the right thing....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I just feel it is tough to beat a team with a powerful pg. He is not only strong, but he is fast. Just look at Billups.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Billups is an Okay Pg at best whom somehow makes one shot after another. You guys need to rebulit I think the Hornets organization is doing fine without the help of the fans. Deron Williams is a great point guard and in my opinion one of the finest in today's Draft, you guys should be lucky to even have an option on him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Billups is an Okay Pg at best whom somehow makes one shot after another. You guys need to rebulit I think the Hornets organization is doing fine without the help of the fans. Deron Williams is a great point guard and in my opinion one of the finest in today's Draft, you guys should be lucky to even have an option on him.


Billups is one of the best PGs in the league. In big game he doesn't commit turnovers, the true sign of a great PG. Deron would be a good choice, but Paul would by my pick of the PGs.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

kamego said:


> Billups is one of the best PGs in the league. In big game he doesn't commit turnovers, the true sign of a great PG. Deron would be a good choice, but Paul would by my pick of the PGs.


I agree. Calling Billups an "Okay PG at best" is horribly ridiculous. He is one of the best in the league. He is also one of the most clutch players I've seen in a while. 

And as far as someone saying the Hornets can't afford to draft on potential, I disagree. Our whole team is based on potential. J.R. Smith screams POTENTIAL!!!! David West, Lampe, etc. are players w/ potential. The Hornets are not going to make the playoffs next year, whether we draft Deron, Paul, Green, Marvin, whoever. And probably not the next year either. We are going to have to wait for J.R. to blossom into the star he has the POTENTIAL to be anyway, so why not develop another guy as well, whether that's Green, Marvin, Paul, Deron, etc. I think the Hornets will probably end up with either Paul, Deron, or Green. To be honest, I wouldn't be that upset w/ any of those picks. The Hornets are basically in need of a COMPLETE overhaul, f/t J.R. Smith. I think Magloire is the only other player on the roster worthy of a starting position, as well as P.J. (but not for much longer). I wouldn't mind keeping the Birdman, Dickau, West, Vroman and Nachbar as backups, but in no way are any of them starting caliber. So basically the Hornets are gonna need a couple years to rebuild and restock throught the draft as well as some key free agent acquisitions.


----------

